# Box choice help



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi everyone I need help in deciding what boxes to get so far my money is either on Columbia or Level5 sets but I added Tapetech to the bunch maybe someone can persuade me. These are the prices on the sets with all-wall 10% discount:
Tapetech:
10" MaxxBox
12" PowerAssist
Xtender 41" - 63" Handle
Pump and filler
Total: 1320.00

Columbia
10" Fat Boy
12" Regular Flatbox
180 Hydra 36" - 67" Handle
Pump and filler
Total: 1251.00

Level5
10" MEGA BOX
12" Regular Flatbox
Extendable 36" - 52" Handle
Pump and Filler
Total: 830.00

Notice the level5 handle is a foot smaller. So any opinions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I first bought a tape tech set and I immediately regretted it. On about the fourth job using the handle a couple screws sheared and I ended up having to get up on stilts and finish a 10' ceiling by hand. I was happy with the boxes until I got my hands on a used 10" fat boy Columbia and was like "oh so this is how they are supposed to run" 
I can't speak to level 5 as I haven't tried them but so far it's all good for what I hear. 
I would say Columbia as the service and quality are second to none.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Walltools is even cheaper for the columbia set I posted its at 1200 plus 24 bucks back. Another user said with the level5 boxes he had to go behind with a trowel what about with columbias


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have columbia and tape tech, columbia all the way.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Remember Columbia has a deal where if you spend 1600 you get a free pump so if your you have more tools on your list it's better to get them all at once.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I pretty much have everything except an autotaper but dont really need it yet


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Corey The Taper said:


> I pretty much have everything except an autotaper but dont really need it yet


Oh you say that now I can't wait to read a post in the future saying why didn't I get a bazooka earlier lol


Columbia all the way here
I have the full set with 10"&12" fat boys 
I also have can am boxes
And g2 set 

I will let you take a guess which ones I use


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hows the g2 set compared to the columbia. The g2 is the same as level5 just a little advances. Also is it worth getting the 12 fatboy or is regular fine.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Corey The Taper said:


> Hows the g2 set compared to the columbia. The g2 is the same as level5 just a little advances. Also is it worth getting the 12 fatboy or is regular fine.



The g2 boxes are garbage hard plastic where the blade adjusts up and done for crown. Build isn't good at all. They run ok but still not my first choice in boxes. I do use the pump as a back up which works fine

Some people don't like the added weight with the 12" fatboy I really don't mind it. If you're able to try the boxes out before you buy them do that. But I would go with Columbia over g2 or level 5 no offence to level 5

If I didn't like my columbia set I wouldn't have bought 2 lol


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Unfortunately there isnt any places around here ive never seen auto tools in my life and been doing this for 12 years. The peice you speak of I think level 5 upgraded it to brass. Im gonna order a columbia set today. Idk if I should take the chance with walltools or just go with allwall theres only a 60$ difference. Last time it took 3 weeks to get all my stuff from walltools and they dont have any 12 in so theyll have to wait till tomorrow to ship


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

As an FYI, Level 5 is now all brass blade holder and is interchangeable with Tape Tech. I assure you the quality is up to par with any others and the savings dramatic. We have not had the composite blade holder for over 2 years now. All brands are decent quality. We also offer the same 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship and our parts are half of what the others are. Don't disregards just based on price and history. We've spent the better part of 2 years re-engineering and the results are fantastic. As always, appreciate this forum and the consideration!!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

You can see a short video about the full line of Level 5 Tools on our website; 

www.level5tools.com

We have mega-boxes as well that match the capacity of the Fatboy boxes.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had the old g2 plastic blade boxes, They ran ok it was the plastic blade that was the let down, It wasn't consistant the way it ran, One seam would be good then the next crowned bad, Im sure if it had a brass blade it would be better.

I actually like the tapetech easy cleans, The more the distance between the wheels and blade the easier they are to run, Most people don't seem to like the low profile and go for fatboys etc but I love the low profile, It doesn't hold as much but feels really zippy and easy compared to heavy and clumbersome short stumpy boxes that hold more mud.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> The g2 boxes are garbage hard plastic where the blade adjusts up and done for crown. Build isn't good at all. They run ok but still not my first choice in boxes. I do use the pump as a back up which works fine
> 
> Some people don't like the added weight with the 12" fatboy I really don't mind it. If you're able to try the boxes out before you buy them do that. But I would go with Columbia over g2 or level 5 no offence to level 5
> 
> If I didn't like my columbia set I wouldn't have bought 2 lol


Struggle with the things some people say about the 12" fb. Its bigger, but not exactly the size of a dustbin is it...? All big boys here hopefully. Would be interesting to see how many more lb a full one compares to a full standard one..? :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

forestbhoy said:


> Struggle with the things some people say about the 12" fb. Its bigger, but not exactly the size of a dustbin is it...? All big boys here hopefully. Would be interesting to see how many more lb a full one compares to a full standard one..? :thumbsup:


Saskataper has a regular one and also a fat boy we can do a comparison on weight. I love my fat boys and currently running one right now as I type this on a quick lunch break. I can also fill up my g2 and my can am with mud and weight those out. When I get a chance


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Are the fatboys harder to use for beginners or do you think ill do fine


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Saskataper has a regular one and also a fat boy we can do a comparison on weight. I love my fat boys and currently running one right now as I type this on a quick lunch break. I can also fill up my g2 and my can am with mud and weight those out. When I get a chance


Please do it,if nothing else just for curiosity. :thumbup:



Corey The Taper said:


> Are the fatboys harder to use for beginners or do you think ill do fine



No just a bit bigger than norm tbh, less times to the pump,hence quicker. Hand on heart make a bugger bigger than the fb and i will buy it. By the way, wife says i have a lovely pair of shoulders


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Are the fatboys harder to use for beginners or do you think ill do fine


They're harder.

The last new guy I tried training on a 12" FatBoy was something. Mud all over the place, because of the larger throat opening, and the mud thinned more for the finish coat. And with him being tall and lanky, and the 12" FB needing more lbs. force behind it because of the larger lid one has to push on, watching him go down a wall with arms and legs bending every which way was a sight.
But I learned fine enough on a 12" FB, so maybe there's hope. 

If you do order a 12 FB:

- maybe try less mud in it for the 1st bit, to keep the weight down, especially if you're extending your handle out. That extended distance will add more to the weight you'll have to deal with on the end.
&/or if filling it right up, run some places where you can keep the handle short - eg. wall flats - then once it's empty a bit, run some ceiling flats with what's left.

- learn to run your boxes with the springs off, especially with the deeper boxes, like FatBoys, because the lids will travel back so much more distance when pulled back by the springs - pain in the butt, to me. No springs will also let you keep your mud in your box 'tighter'. 
Although with the 12" FatBoy, maybe use one spring(?) When doing such as ceilings, you may find you'll need to run with at least one spring, especially if running full boxes on it, as you might find the weight of the mud and the box will push mud out. Depends on your mud thickness, and how quick you can get the box onto the ceiling, and your skill level. That'll be something you'd have to decide on, through trial and error as to how things are done by you. 

- keep your fingers out from between the box and the handle, when you have the box in a locked position away from the handle. You'll find out why, especially with a FatBoy.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont know if you have checked out the Blueline box set yet but they IMO are the best out there. No fat boy needed as they hold just as much mud if not more and they have wheels that are not on a loose axle . Easier to run with wheels on the inside versus wheels that are wider than the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I just got the 10 inch fatboy and a regular 12 got all that plus the hydra handle for 1250 not bad


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> I dont know if you have checked out the Blueline box set yet but they IMO are the best out there. No fat boy needed as they hold just as much mud if not more and they have wheels that are not on a loose axle . Easier to run with wheels on the inside versus wheels that are wider than the box.:thumbsup:


One thing I've wondered about having 4 fixed corner points on a box, like there is with Blueline with its fixed in place wheels, is that if you've got something like board that's got high sides that change along a flat, if the box might 'rock' a bit when going over such changes to the surface? Enough that's it's noticeable at times, makes some difference? Especially with the oversize boxes, because of the added distance between blade and wheels? Or not?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> I just got the 10 inch fatboy and a regular 12 got all that plus the hydra handle for 1250 not bad


 + pump and box filler(?)

It worked out to 1,335.00 for me, before the DWT discount, which would make it just over 1,200.00. Maybe there's an added charge in there, somewhere(?) Shipping?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Like Saskataper aka Scott mentioned Columbia will throw In a pump if you spend $1600 so why not pick up another tool like a roller or something so you get the pump free


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea thats with the pump and filler the 10 inch is a fatboy thats why its a little more. I already have a columbia roller the only thing I would get is a corner box and angle head but I just bought a tube and flushers


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Yea thats with the pump and filler the 10 inch is a fatboy thats why its a little more.


I priced it with a 10" FatBoy, along with changing to the Hydra handle, to get the 1,335.00. 10% off that leaves you with 1,201.50. Just an fyi, in case you want to check it out again.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Did you add the extendable handle and this is with allwall


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Did you add the extendable handle and this is with allwall


I said I'd included the Hydra handle. But I was pricing it through Wall Tools, not All-Wall. I don't see free shipping offered by Wall Tools, so that could be where the price would even up, and then some(?)

I see All-Wall wants 1,389.00, before our 10% discount. Through their TapingTools.com - 1,301.00, with matching free shipping.

Like I said before, I'd try the TapingTools direction as well when I contacted All-Wall, and see if our 10% discount applies there as well. That would make such a set price in at 1,170.00.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> One thing I've wondered about having 4 fixed corner points on a box, like there is with Blueline with its fixed in place wheels, is that if you've got something like board that's got high sides that change along a flat, if the box might 'rock' a bit when going over such changes to the surface? Enough that's it's noticeable at times, makes some difference? Especially with the oversize boxes, because of the added distance between blade and wheels? Or not?


One thing further I'll add is that I don't know if I care for the front flat tabs Blueline uses with their blade holders - mud gets behind and can affect the blade's movement at times. I have them on my TapeTech Power Assist. Right now the blade is solid - no movement - till I soak it in some water to soften the mud behind them.

TapeTech didn't have them on their older boxes, and then they did. Now they've done away with them again, from the pics of their new boxes.
I think it was a cost cutting effort that didn't work out for TT - it created problems, like boxes leaking.
But maybe Blueline's quality is better on that. No one complaining about leaking, that I've read.
Maybe using the tabs has redeeming values that I'm not aware of.

Just as an fyi, I tried checking Tapepro's site to see their boxes again, but it's saying their site's account has been suspended. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Oops sorry. I tryed going through walltools but I called them 2 times because paypal wasnt working both times they said they were going to call back but they didnt. So I went to allwall and ericka was in chat with me for like 2 hrs trying to fix my issue and its still not fixed but she said it would all be set in the morning. If you guys think I should go with level 5 then im sure I can change it but paravain said his level5 boxes he had to go behind them with a trowel and I dont want that. Unless it was a user error


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Oops sorry. I tryed going through walltools but I called them 2 times because paypal wasnt working both times they said they were going to call back but they didnt. So I went to allwall and ericka was in chat with me for like 2 hrs trying to fix my issue and its still not fixed but she said it would all be set in the morning. If you guys think I should go with level 5 then im sure I can change it but paravain said his level5 boxes he had to go behind them with a trowel and I dont want that. Unless it was a user error


User error. For one thing, it looked like he was putting too much on with the boxes, and especially when he said he was using 0 and 1 box settings. But he said he was erring on the side of caution, so I can understand him not listening to what we'd told him.  

But regardless, you should run behind the 10" box with something, to get rid of imperfections. (The 12" shouldn't need that.) Some will lightly run a knife, some will run the box over it again. I'll run a box over it again - boxes run 'truer', as 2buck liked to say.

But I won't do like I was originally taught - run over it again right away. I'll leave it for a minimum of 15 minutes to let it shrink back some and then do it again. Leaves a better 1st coat, one that's more full and smoother. It'll also help your 12" std. box to go further after, and lets you run with less of a crown to your 12" blade. Less sanding after.

If you do it that way, I think trying a #4 setting with your 10", and a 4 with your 12", could be your best bet for a nice finish without a lot of sanding. But I don't know for sure how your boxes will run when everything is new and how they're being set at the factory now, so don't take those settings as gospel.

Btw, if you get spots where the mud is 'bubbling' a bit in spots when 12"ing, especially at the beginning of a run, it's because you're picking up dust from sanding you might have done to your 10" run. If you keep the 10" sanding light, by keeping the 10" boxing tight, you shouldn't have that, or very little. I'll usually have a 5-6" knife in my pocket and scoop the built up underside mud back into the 12" box. That can help take care of any such issues.

Btw, there's a rubber piece inside the box, behind the blade. Don't damage it with your knife.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Just as an fyi, I tried checking Tapepro's site to see their boxes again, but it's saying their site's account has been suspended. Wonder what that's about.



Not sure what is going on with the Tape-Pro site. But you can see thier boxes on the Wallboard Tools site.
http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/automatic-taping-tools/flat-finishing/FFB-200

As you know I had a set of the leaking TT boxes. I also have a Tape-Pro 8inch box, no sign of leakage.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would be lost without my 8" Blueline/Tapepro. I would be broke down if I had to push a 12" box:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> TapeTech didn't have them on their older boxes, and then they did. Now they've done away with them again, from the pics of their new boxes.
> I think it was a cost cutting effort that didn't work out for TT - it created problems, like boxes leaking.


Well I`ll be, I never noticed that they changed them. It may sound like blowing of one`s trumpet but I suspect that Cazna and I are in some way responsible for the change back to the rubber gasket. They look just like the "prototype" boxes that Mike from TT sent us a couple of years ago. The leaking was one problem with the easy clean boxes the other was the profile, it prevented you from getting right into the corner. This was also addressed with the boxes that were sent to us. We were asked to keep it on the hush, but it looks like the cat is out of the bag.BTW they are a REALLY NICE BOX.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> I would be lost without my 8" Blueline/Tapepro. I would be broke down if I had to push a 12" box:whistling2:


No doubt about it Chris, they are a nice box.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> BTW they are a REALLY NICE BOX.


 Great.

But since I can only run 1 box at a time, I'll stay with my Columbias for now.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> I would be broke down if I had to push a 12" box:whistling2:


Sure, hit an old guy where he hurts.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Are they really that heavy


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Are they really that heavy


Naw, we're just being drama queens. 

But run a 12" FatBoy for a bit and you can feel it some, and especially if you've been pushing hard at a job already for a bit, getting it to where you can 12".

The FBs are also more of a handful once you start extending your handle, like you'll be doing with your Hydra handle. The std. size 12" box is easier to run, and easier on you.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

gazman said:


> Not sure what is going on with the Tape-Pro site. But you can see thier boxes on the Wallboard Tools site.
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/automatic-taping-tools/flat-finishing/FFB-200
> 
> As you know I had a set of the leaking TT boxes. I also have a Tape-Pro 8inch box, no sign of leakage.


Our web site was down overnight, suspected compromise. Should be ok again now.

Tom.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Are they really that heavy


Its not the weight, The 12" is harder to push.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Really howuch boxing is there in a house 
I would understand a big shack or commercial

But to push any box you're done in couple hrs nurse the pain with a beer or herbal medicine and you're good to go again lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Herbal medicine eh. :whistling2::brows:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

It was somewhere over seas where a farmer got in trouble with peta for giving hes geese this "herbal medicine" to help with there stomaches


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> Really howuch boxing is there in a house
> I would understand a big shack or commercial
> 
> But to push any box you're done in couple hrs nurse the pain with a beer or herbal medicine and you're good to go again lol


A couple things to consider, while one still has a healthy body:

You're maybe done after a couple hours boxing, but any body damage done during that time might not be, including damage you might not know you did. Eg. Microtrauma, and the possible long term effects: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microtrauma

When one of my shoulders went, from micro injuries to it over time till it gave out, they later sent a physio researcher with me to a commercial jobsite to measure the amount of force needed for things like bazookaing, boxing. Her tools had a hard time getting an idea, in part because there were some good spikes in how much was needed at times, when the body had to adapt to the job requirements - there were some stand ups to tape and box, 8' high flats to tape...... 

Auto tools can be good, and especially in Corey's case where no one around there is using auto tools too much, so it should add to $ for him. But when you run them, you should pay attention to what the physical downsides can be from them.

As well, if boxing only takes a couple hours, I'll take an extra few minutes for the flats by using a 12" std box. And I can box flats, butts, bead better with a 12" std., so it likely saves me time in the end, than if I was using a FB.

But that's my situation. Although some other long time tapers I've worked with were wanting 12" std. over the 12" FBs given them to use - guys whose thoughts I respected. That also made me think some when I got into buying my own boxes.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Glad I made a good choice on regular 12. now the most painful part of course is waiting for them to arrive. Checking where in the world they are when I wake up and on break then again before I tuck myself in. Then theres even on sundays when I know its not gonna be moving but still I believe there might be some miracle to get my boxes faster. Oh and does anyone else have this, on my left hand the tips of my fingers are numb funny thing is im right handed and just hold the hawk on my left


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, I was looking at some hemp, to use as a building material. Industrial hemp, that we can grow in Canada now: https://www.google.ca/search?q=hemp...ASdi4LgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1435&bih=739


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Btw, I was looking at some hemp, to use as a building material. Industrial hemp, that we can grow in Canada now: https://www.google.ca/search?q=hempcrete&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=XeyHU8T1K4uhyASdi4LgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1435&bih=739


Thats pretty cool is it cheaper then regular material or is it just greener


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Thats pretty cool is it cheaper then regular material or is it just greener


Well, they say you'd probably have to smoke a room made from it to even begin to get a buzz. That might be more expensive, and leave you a little green. 

One thing it is, is a carbon sink - it'll absorb CO2 out of the air over time and get like rock. But you're supposed to be able to take that and put it into your garden after, to help grow things.

Some other uses: http://www.treehugger.com/environmental-policy/perfect-plant-7-great-uses-for-industrial-hemp.html

The U.S. was also big on growing it years ago, then it was made illegal. Now it seems things are turning around there: http://www.marketwatch.com/story/vi...-legalizes-the-cultivation-of-hemp-2014-02-03


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

My boxes are in pittston, pa almost home baby


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

these boxes are as good as any and cheaper:

http://newtapingtoolsstore.com/store/products/best-flat-box-finisher


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> these boxes are as good as any and cheaper:
> 
> http://newtapingtoolsstore.com/store/products/best-flat-box-finisher


I remember some posters having problems with them. But that was 2-3 years ago, so maybe that's settled down. One thread that comes to mind: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/newtapingtoolsstore-1461/


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I always get the product then release the funds because of this reason, I figured jon with newtapingtools was an honest guy..anyone else have problems with onewallboardsman?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw, I was looking at some hemp, to use as a building material. Industrial hemp, that we can grow in Canada now: https://www.google.ca/search?q=hemp...ASdi4LgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1435&bih=739


soon there will be hemp drywall tape  o no


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> soon there will be hemp drywall tape  o no


Sure, why not. Hemp seems a cure for a lot of problems.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> My boxes are in pittston, pa almost home baby


It's been a few days. Did they show up?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

They were supposed to be delivered yesterday but noone was home so I left a note with my signature today still wont accept that. They expect me to stay out of work just to accept a delivery so my mom will stay at my house tomorrow so hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Look what santa brought


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> View attachment 10462
> 
> 
> Look what santa brought


like your set up cory....and remove one spring on each box


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Does it matter what spring and what am I supposed to use as lube and do I put it after every cleaning


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Does it matter what spring and what am I supposed to use as lube and do I put it after every cleaning


some like the springs...I don't and out of all my box tools I only have one spring on my 8'' fatboy. the springs pulls the door back so if you pull the box off the wall you need to reset every time the box hits the wall. I just clean them with water and before start up I get the seals wet...move the door and then add mud
don't make your mud to soupy and let go of the brake when running the box


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I do one tube and a half for flushing would you say for boxing its one tube. Also on the manual they sent it says soak in water then add mud and dump the mud out then fill again


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Does it matter what spring and what am I supposed to use as lube and do I put it after every cleaning


I am jealous of that handle Corey:yes:. In answer to your question, it does not matter which spring you remove, one, both or none. It comes down to personal preference, I run one spring on my 7 & 10 inch TT boxes, both springs on my Tape-Pro 8 inch box and no springs on my 12 inch Columbia. 
As for lube I used olive oil for years with no ill effects other than it congealed in the cold weather. Lately I have been using silicon spray, it works well, has no solvents that can damage the rubbers, and is convenient. 
I clean my boxes after each use and put them away dry. If you lube them before puting them away IMO it increases the chance of dust and grit sticking to them.
BTW make sure you flip the dial back to #0 when finished so as not to leave the blade and springs under tension. 
Congrats on the purchase, I am sure they will serve you well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hell ya the handle is sweet ill be taking more pictures later and make a auto tool **** thread. I might get the 12 inch handle from drywall masters like you have I seen your review on allwall. Got to go finish sanding now then get to see my grandmother from portugal yay


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Hell ya the handle is sweet ill be taking more pictures later and make a auto tool **** thread. I might get the 12 inch handle from drywall masters like you have I seen your review on allwall. Got to go finish sanding now then get to see my grandmother from portugal yay


If you find the rubber grip on the handle getting in the way, or seeming to be out of position for where you'd like to put your hand - such as wanting it to be 1/2 on and 1/2 off the grip - I'd maybe consider cutting the grip off. My older style Columbia extendable handle doesn't have one and it would get in the way for me at times, if it did have one, because of how I box some things.

I'll drop whatever box I'm going to use into a bucket of water for a bit to loosen things up, before I use it. Not saying it's not a bad idea, but I never got into lubing my box gaskets. No one I worked with ever did it, either, that I remember.

I checked Columbia's site, to see what might be said on it, if anything. They're listing the boxes as having "New and improved “No Swell” gaskets." I don't know what might work best with those gaskets. If he reads this, maybe Aaron from Columbia might have some thoughts on lubing their gaskets.

Columbia also makes a short handle - one whose angle you can adjust to fit your boxing style: http://www.columbiatools.com/automa.../columbia-closet-monster-flat-box-handle.html

While looking at Columbia's site.......On my previously wondering how Blueline's boxes might work with a solid axle vs. a moving axle - eg. how a box with 4 fixed points might work, when you have a solid axle - Columbia's site says this: "The moving axle allows better control." Anyone notice any real difference between the 2 axle designs?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> BTW make sure you flip the dial back to #0 when finished so as not to leave the blade and springs under tension.


Good thing to mention. I've forgotten to dial back, at times.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

These things are so well built and beautiful pictures dont do it justice makes me not even want to use them  thanks for the tip are you talking about the top handle right over the trigger to adjust the size and also I know the hydra handle needs to be lubed too I forgot to buy some from allwall. But everything came with extra parts the boxes cames with extra blades and pump with extras too. Too bad I wont be able to use them for a couple days


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> These things are so well built and beautiful pictures dont do it justice makes me not even want to use them  thanks for the tip are you talking about the top handle right over the trigger to adjust the size and also I know the hydra handle needs to be lubed too I forgot to buy some from allwall. But everything came with extra parts the boxes cames with extra blades and pump with extras too. Too bad I wont be able to use them for a couple days


Columbia's new ones look even better than their older ones. Metal Works of art.

If I'm getting you right, it is the rubber grip above the trigger for changing the handle's length. See how it works for you with it on, 1st, though.

I've never lubed my extendable. I don't know if Columbias need it(?)


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

On the manual they gave it says the brake needs to be lubed


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> On the manual they gave it says the brake needs to be lubed


Who reads manuals.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Jus be patient, it takes time getting used to running these. I am still having alot of issues running mine. All u really need for lube is silicone spray u can buy at wallyworld, if ur in a pinch wd40 works to but they say it screws up the gasket over time.

Oh yea, I like running mine with no springs.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ill try it all 3 ways. Its so hard to practice every job I do theyre always in a rush


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ill try it all 3 ways. Its so hard to practice every job I do theyre always in a rush


What you might find is the way that might work best for you in the end is initially your #2 choice. But if you push through a bit, it becomes #1. Just something to keep in mind.

As I've said before, no springs for me, after having done it all 3 ways. But if I was running a 12" FatBoy for boxing ceilings, I'd likely be running at least one spring. Maybe even when doing walls at times, if the mud was my usual thinness for 12"ing. Otherwise the mud would likely be pushing out of the box too much for me.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How much water do you put for 2nd coat like 1 tube?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> How much water do you put for 2nd coat like 1 tube?


I put in till I hit 'Good enough' - good enough for me/my preference. Some muds will take less water than others, and some muds can change throughout the year, which can change how much I might add for water. Eg. I was told that Synko puts more vinyl into their mud when it gets hotter out, which changes its consistency.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya ive noticed its never the same atleast not for me even in same batch lately the stuff ive been getting is harder then usually and I use green lid usg


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I only recently started mixing mud also adding water I used to just use it out of the bucket. My milwauke drill just died so I bought the d handle mixer from harbor freight thing is already starting to smell burnt. Think I might trade it in and get the same one that comes with the trim tex auto mixer


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I am jealous of that handle Corey:yes:. In answer to your question, it does not matter which spring you remove, one, both or none. It comes down to personal preference, I run one spring on my 7 & 10 inch TT boxes, both springs on my Tape-Pro 8 inch box and no springs on my 12 inch Columbia.
> As for lube I used olive oil for years with no ill effects other than it congealed in the cold weather. Lately I have been using silicon spray, it works well, has no solvents that can damage the rubbers, and is convenient.
> I clean my boxes after each use and put them away dry. If you lube them before puting them away IMO it increases the chance of dust and grit sticking to them.
> BTW make sure you flip the dial back to #0 when finished so as not to leave the blade and springs under tension.
> Congrats on the purchase, I am sure they will serve you well. :thumbsup:


Gaz as u know I have that handle now!
Its good but it makes a funny noise when running it!:blink:
I cant explain it,but its like a noise a cat makes!
Corey,as for the boxes I never clean mine from 1 year 2 the next as they r dumped in water each day until used again!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Gaz as u know I have that handle now!
> Its good but it makes a funny noise when running it!:blink:
> I cant explain it,but its like a noise a cat makes!
> Corey,as for the boxes I never clean mine from 1 year 2 the next as they r dumped in water each day until used again!:thumbsup:


Maybe it is the hydraulic oil moving through the galleries as you use the brake. Just a thought.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> On the manual they gave it says the brake needs to be lubed


I never got a manual with mine as I got it of the stand at a trade show!
But I also never got billed for it,so its all good:thumbsup:
If u can give me some info on what the manual says that would b good!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Maybe it is the hydraulic oil moving through the galleries as you use the brake. Just a thought.


No gaz,I thought it was my worker still touching the brake but no!:blink:
I tried it myself and it still makes this funny noise!
Anybody else know whats going on?
I'm 2 lazy 2 bother with it!:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here ya go Van.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That pic is not real clear. Here is the link to the download. 
http://www.columbiatools.com/technical-support/downloads.html


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I was going to say I could scan the pages when I get home but im pretty sure gazman found it just mine is in black and white. Which handle are you talking about the hydra extendable? Ive only tryed it with no mud and played with the brake but I hear no sound from it. Also from what the manual says the tension on the brake can be adjustable and your not supposed to open up the cylinder that holds the oil or you void the warranty


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Gaz as u know I have that handle now!
> Its good but it makes a funny noise when running it!:blink:
> I cant explain it,but its like a noise a cat makes!
> Corey,as for the boxes I never clean mine from 1 year 2 the next as they r dumped in water each day until used again!:thumbsup:


Sounds almost like the handle is picking up something like a wheel noise from your box(es?) and transmitting it, even changing its pitch, maybe magnifying it? Just a thought.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> your not supposed to open up the cylinder that holds the oil or you void the warranty



From memory that is what 2Buck did.:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> That pic is not real clear. Here is the link to the download.
> http://www.columbiatools.com/technical-support/downloads.html


Thanx Gaz:thumbsup:
Never even looked for info:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Sounds almost like the handle is picking up something like a wheel noise from your box(es?) and transmitting it, even changing its pitch, maybe magnifying it? Just a thought.


No Justme it aint that!!
I cant really explain the noise it makes!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I was going to say I could scan the pages when I get home but im pretty sure gazman found it just mine is in black and white. Which handle are you talking about the hydra extendable? Ive only tryed it with no mud and played with the brake but I hear no sound from it. Also from what the manual says the tension on the brake can be adjustable and your not supposed to open up the cylinder that holds the oil or you void the warranty


Yea the 1 u posted is the same!!
Nice handle but a strange noise lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Is the noise coming from the bottom because if so you need to oil the brake atleast thats what it says


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Is the noise coming from the bottom because if so you need to oil the brake atleast thats what it says


No idea!
Think its the head of it:blink:
Get ur's going and let me know how it goes:thumbsup:
It only does it on stand ups,And the noise is p*ssing me of a touch


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> No idea!
> Think its the head of it:blink:
> Get ur's going and let me know how it goes:thumbsup:
> It only does it on stand ups,And the noise is p*ssing me of a touch


Maybe could put some kind of a 'shim' between the box and handle - eg. a bit of cardboard - and see if that changes things? If it doesn't, try something like silicone spraying the head? Just thoughts.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Are there any videos of them boxing beads without the bead boxers


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Corey The Taper said:


> Are there any videos of them boxing beads without the bead boxers


The bead boxers are only good for protecting your axles from wear and tear. You run the boxes just like you would with the bead boxers. Keep as much of the mud hole over the board as possible or else you can make a mess. It's just one of those things, like almost everything with running the tools, that I had to figure out for myself. It just takes a little trial and error!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

Corey, how can you like taping with that green lid usg? That stuff is fish eye city and sands like durabond if u ask me lol


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol green lid is fine you pulling my leg


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Corey tighten those wing nuts on good and tight I take pliers to get them nice and snug.. You do them by hand and they eventually loosen which can cause them to come off the handle and either hit you in the head. Or hit the ground and break. 

Don't act like this hasn't happened to any of you boys before lol


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> Are there any videos of them boxing beads without the bead boxers


Not that I know of. Maybe someone like Chris will shoot one for you. He does videos, and if memory serves, he can and does box bead, and does it freehand.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> Corey tighten those wing nuts on good and tight I take pliers to get them nice and snug.. You do them by hand and they eventually loosen which can cause them to come off the handle and either hit you in the head. Or hit the ground and break.
> 
> Don't act like this hasn't happened to any of you boys before lol


Never happened to me. But good point. I've come close a couple times. I try to remember to check the tightener wing nuts fairly regularly, as I often don't use pliers on them.

Where my boxes have taken a hit is leaning them against a wall and having them fall over. Not good, especially if you've got lots of mud in them and the handle might be extended some. Find a corner where you can lean them. Or maybe lay them on the floor. Or make sure you put them 'right' when you lean them against the wall. But think about not leaving the handle extended at such times.

Springs on boxes can cause the falling over issue. You lean the box when the lid might still be compressed some, and the springs pull the lid back further after you put it against the wall, which can get it to tip. Another reason I like running boxes without springs.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

with all these boxes, how about we see some videos of people using them, and try to get good angles and closeups so we can see the results..both 10 and 12 would be good.....also has anyone tried drywall master boxes??


----------

